# translaters to convert Palm to Pocket PC?



## wildcat--2 (May 15, 2003)

Are there any translator programs to convert palm documents to pocket pc documents?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

What's an example of a Palm document? Do you mean notes?


----------



## StoneBridge (Nov 27, 2004)

wildcat--2 said:


> Are there any translator programs to convert palm documents to pocket pc documents?


I have someone who beams Palm documents across to my Ipaq pocket PC, and any Text/DOC files come across without any problem, and the Notes often come across without any problems either, although sometimes it may have some extra characters in one of the fields. But other than that, it already works fine, so im not quite sure as to what your wanting.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

My husband just transfered all his stuff from a palm to a pocket pc. I'll have to ask what program he used to accomplish it. Liz


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Okay, I just asked him and he said that he used the software that was on the cd that came with his palm NOT the software that you download from palmone.com and that you synchronize to Outlook. Liz


----------

